# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Giảm nhiệt bữa trưa với bánh cuốn không nhân Bà Hoành - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## duh

> *Bánh cuốn Bà Hoành
> 
> Địa chỉ: 33 - 36 Tô Hiến Thành
> 
> *_>> Xem bản đồ địa chỉ Bánh cuốn Bà Hoành_


Trong những ngày hè oi bức này, nghĩ đến các món thịt nướng, luộc, rán... cũng đã thấy nóng! Các bạn hãy thử "thanh cảnh" một chút với bánh cuốn không nhân ăn kèm chả quế một bữa xem thế nào!

Nằm choáng ngợp ngay ngã tư Tô Hiến Thành - Bà Triệu, Bánh cuốn Bà Hoành thật sự "tấp nập" từ sáng đến chiều.
Quán tuy đông nhưng các bạn không phải chờ quá lâu đâu. Chỉ sau 5-7' gọi là các bạn đã được thưởng thức rồi.

 Bánh cuốn trắng phau, mỏng nhưng không nát. Nước chấm mặn rất vừa miệng, lại thêm cái ngọt ngọt thơm thơm của chả quế. Chút hành khô và ớt tươi sẽ làm thêm đậm đà hương vị.... 
Vậy cùng xem menu để chọn món cho bữa trưa của mình đi nào các bạn!



_Menu cập nhật đến ngày 10/6/2012_
 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa chỉ Bánh cuốn Bà Hoành*_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi
_

----------


## songthan

Nhìn bảng thực đơn là muốn ăn roài

----------


## loplipop

Lâu ko ăn thèm bánh cuốn thế
Bánh cuốn ko nhân chắc là độc đáo lắm đây

----------


## vaga_pro2006

bánh cuốn ko nhân thì như nào nhỉ
Tò mò quá ăn thử thôi

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn bảng thực đơn mà  :Wink: ) 
Bánh cuốn chả , giò lụa

----------


## rose

không biết bánh cuốn không nhân ăn sẽ như nào đây

----------


## littlegirl

rất muốn thử ăn bánh cuốn ko nhân

----------


## songthan

quán này bán cả cà cuống nữa cơ à  :Smile:

----------

